# Irish Insurance



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Im glad to see the sytem for Insurance in England in decent, Although it sickens me to see some of the quotes! Irish insurance companys are working off stone age systems which dont even know wot a skyline gtr is! wot a joke, the more details I reveal the more amusing and backwards ye will think we are! I had the car insured for 3 years **** it off the road for house move/baby, altogether for a year, and now im looking to get it back on the road. Im 29 10 full licence, 6 year no claims, 10 years claim free, nothing to hide, rang 27 insurance company's to date with 3 quoting,all quotes over 2k, joke or wot. Oh and those quotes are for 2.5 gts becoz they dont have gtrs on the system! - On irish sytems gtrs wernt mage til 1992, I think they just make up the stuf after a barrel of guiness. Oh and if you mention a vehicle is modified you will never get insurance- ever. I had a mr2turbo insured 3 years ago for £500 which is the most dangerous weapon any man can drive. I am currently going through a goverment body where I have to produce 3 refusals and they say they can get me a quote imagine the price! And thats my only hope at the mo. Just said I would have a rant here and humour ye at the same time!:thumbsup:


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

I got insured with Quinn when I was 21 on the GTR. Its 1992 so had no problem finding the car on the system. 
Il be driving my car again next year and I'm dreading trying to get insured, I'm 26 now with full no claims too. 
A trade policy would have been an option but they seem to have gone strict with them too.
I'm in the motor trade but I can't even declare that to an insurance company or I won't get quoted, my girlfriend is the same. Maybe getting a trade policy together would be easier. 
Some new company needs to come in and provide insurance for the likes of us at a decent rate, they would be popular!!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi lads

For what it's worth I got my R35 insured with XS Direct, once your over 25 they'll quote anything, excess is steep but it's an option if your stuck, still about ***8364;1,000 though.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Ya xs direct quoted me 1800 F*k dat do they know ders a massive recession on ere.
Irish gtr ya trade insurence is looking like my best option check out power insurances in limerick v decent quotes.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Do the crowd in limerick cover modifications? My car is standard but XS direct broke my balls to verify that it was stock, e-mails from Nissan etc... Was thinking of getting Y-pipe but wont with current just in case, Bit of a joke but couldn't get even a quoter off anyone else.


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes the crowd in limerick cover mods looks like a very good policy. For me quinn have pulled through and are goin to ensure the gtr for ***8364;1200 all in with all the frills so ill jump on that happy days back on the road next friday!


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

bobel where in dublin ya based?? ive only seen a 08 black gtr floating about never seen the 09 one...

you tried arachas for insurance?? i rang them for the gtst and quoted me cheaper than anywhere else i tried, actually they quoted me end of, nowhere else did, and it was very very reasonable, might be worth a shot..

Contact Us


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Mick-skyline said:


> bobel where in dublin ya based?? ive only seen a 08 black gtr floating about never seen the 09 one...
> 
> you tried arachas for insurance?? i rang them for the gtst and quoted me cheaper than anywhere else i tried, actually they quoted me end of, nowhere else did, and it was very very reasonable, might be worth a shot..
> 
> Contact Us


Changed over to Arachas, good deal lower excess than XSDirect and no limit on windscreen cover so quite happy, just out of interest do insurance companies generally look for an engineers report when declaring mods?


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

bobel said:


> Changed over to Arachas, good deal lower excess than XSDirect and no limit on windscreen cover so quite happy, just out of interest do insurance companies generally look for an engineers report when declaring mods?


when declaring mods yes,


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

So if you've self installed then what's the options, are their people out there that can come to inspect the car and give an engineers report, I have contacted garages before and they've be very reluctant as they don't know R35's to begin with hence why I'm doing the mods myself.


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

any simi approved garage should be able to give you an engineers report tbh, 

ill have a word with my tuner (tdp) and see if he will do it for you, he told be before hed do one for me for insurance if i wanted it, but im holding off till im finished the car and do it all at once,


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Mick-skyline said:


> any simi approved garage should be able to give you an engineers report tbh,
> 
> ill have a word with my tuner (tdp) and see if he will do it for you, he told be before hed do one for me for insurance if i wanted it, but im holding off till im finished the car and do it all at once,


Thanks for the offer Mate, I rang insurance company yesterday and they seem happy enough without report given I'm a mech eng for my exhaust upgrade and are fine that it's a self install, probably be a different story if I go for intakes etc. But that tdp crowd look good from their website and seem to have good RB engine experience, I'm sure they would be more then capable of looking at a VR38. I'll stick with my exhaust install for the minute...plus my GTR kitty is low so will have to save if I decide to do anything else.


----------

